# Far Horizon Captains School



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Far Horizon Captains School is offering OUPV (aka 6 pack ) courses here in Pensacola, FL. We have new classes starting every month so call today to reseve a seat in the class of your choice. 
If you have any questions or would like to reserve a seat in a class give us a call at 877-331-4790 or you can visit our website at www.farhorizoncaptainsschool.com 
We are licensed through the United States Coast Guard to instruct the course and administer the test. 

We offer a 10% discount for all forum members!


----------

